# Best bar tape for 'cross?



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

I really liked the grippy kind that came on my old Conquest. Just wondering what other people are using...


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

If you want something thin, go with Fizik, a little more thickness go with a high quality cork, and then something a little more go with specialized gel bar tape. Either way you will go through a few rolls with all the cable and housing changes if you ride in the muck. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Deda is nice, but my frugal side says the best bar tape for cross is black and whatever is cheapest.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=137152


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree that black is a better color. I have seen some really nice looking bikes with that pristine white tape for that "classic" look... and I always wonder if it ends up looking like week-old nikes.


----------



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

a question like that means you must be dying for the CX season to start.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so far away from a cyclocross race it hurts. I have to go off into the jungle and play by myself.... do dismounts, run-ups and jump obstacles... for an audience of monkeys.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> I agree that black is a better color. I have seen some really nice looking bikes with that pristine white tape for that "classic" look... and I always wonder if it ends up looking like week-old nikes.


White's not that bad. I had two full muddy Seattle seasons w/ white tape on my A bike a couple years ago. I found that spraying it down with Simple Green & scrubbing it off with a stiff brush (the one I use on the car tires) then hosing if off worked just fine. My daughter used the same set up last year as well with no problems as well. FWIW, Deda was the tape we used. I use cheap black profile tape now, it has a good feel to it.

DP


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*Deda*



onrhodes said:


> Deda is nice, but my frugal side says the best bar tape for cross is black and whatever is cheapest.



I like the Deda in black. Lots of slimy rides and I don't remember wishing for a sticker tape. I also use gloves with fingers when it's muddy.


towerscum


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I would rather quit riding than be without Colnago white cork tape. . .


----------



## celeste55 (Aug 15, 2007)

I use white fizik tape. It cleans up nice. Amazing grip when you use full finger gloves.


----------



## tn29'er (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone have any leads on where to get a Kelly Take Off for my 1x9?


----------



## hoovermd (Feb 1, 2008)

onrhodes said:


> Deda is nice, but my frugal side says the best bar tape for cross is black and whatever is cheapest.


Remember... pink is the new black!
My Pink bar tape is really nice along with the black frame.
I'm really partial to the Cinelli cork!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea, I like Deda too. Much better than Cinelli, atmo..


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

specialized tape is REALLY nice. that and Salsa has a tape that is textured like old cloth tape, but has thickness. I love both of those types.

i have fizik microfiber on the road bike and its very slippery. I dunno where the microfiber comes into it.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

SOMA Thick n Zesty, camo pattern. It has 'striated texture' (their words) which is super grippy, and it's really cushy. I love it enough to have it on 3 bikes. http://www.somafab.com/bartape.html


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

I've always used Cinelli cork ribbon, but I'll try something else this season. Fizik makes a tape with a suede-like finish, no?


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

I like Cinelli cork for the road and just added Cinelli cork-gel on my cross bike. Same corky feel, but with a little more padding.


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

*Tightwad options- Nashbar yes Performance no*

I've had trouble keeping the cheap Performance house brand tape from slipping after a few rides, no such problems with Nashbar tape, maybe because it's a little more stretchy. The very best bar tape that I've found was Ciclolinea, rubber coated cork if you can find it. Really supple and easy to wrap, washes very easily, great grip when it's wet and tough enough that I used it through 2 seasons of cross racing, and actually transferred it to a second handlebar after it was trashed in a spill and used it for a third season. But I can't find it anymore:nonod: someone please post a link if you have a source!


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

ZenNMotion said:


> I've had trouble keeping the cheap Performance house brand tape from slipping after a few rides, no such problems with Nashbar tape, maybe because it's a little more stretchy. The very best bar tape that I've found was Ciclolinea, rubber coated cork if you can find it. Really supple and easy to wrap, washes very easily, great grip when it's wet and tough enough that I used it through 2 seasons of cross racing, and actually transferred it to a second handlebar after it was trashed in a spill and used it for a third season. But I can't find it anymore:nonod: someone please post a link if you have a source!


google is your friend
http://www.bikepartsplace.com/brands/ciclolinea-pelten/
http://www.johnhenrybikes.com/catal...e=price&category=83&subcategory=370&item=3002


----------

